# I’m cursed



## Bungleistic

I wish I could experience one relationship, just one… I’m 24 GD years old and I’ve never experienced one relationship let alone ever been in love but yet I see people getting into them every single day with ease!!!! I’m cursed and my life is a total waste. It’s ****ing worthless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonty30

Bungleistic said:


> I wish I could experience one relationship, just one… I’m 24 GD years old and I’ve never experienced one relationship let alone ever been in love but yet I see people getting into them every single day with ease!!!! I’m cursed and my life is a total waste. It’s ****ing worthless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should worry less about a relationship and create a life worth living instead.


----------



## Bungleistic

jonty30 said:


> You should worry less about a relationship and create a life worth living instead.


I just wish I could see what one is like for once. I have NEVER been in one. In 24 years. I’m approaching my 30’s!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuietRiot

You’re being ridiculous. Do you see how many people break up and hook up with someone else? I remember being 24 and thinking how mature and old I was getting and how if I didn’t get married soon I’d probably be single forever.

Now, in hindsight…. I should have waited to even CONSIDER marriage until I was into my 30s. LIVE YOUR BEST LIFE! Your pissing away the best years of your life wishing for a fairytale. 

Also, why is this in the spirituality section? May the Lord be with you. Amen.


----------



## Bungleistic

QuietRiot said:


> You’re being ridiculous. Do you see how many people break up and hook up with someone else? I remember being 24 and thinking how mature and old I was getting and how if I didn’t get married soon I’d probably be single forever.
> 
> Now, in hindsight…. I should have waited to even CONSIDER marriage until I was into my 30s. LIVE YOUR BEST LIFE! Your pissing away the best years of your life wishing for a fairytale.
> 
> Also, why is this in the spirituality section? May the Lord be with you. Amen.


I want to experience what a relationship is like. I want to know why I can never have one. Everyone else gets them so easy and whenever they want. I can’t even get a woman to send me a message back. How have I been single for 24 years and yet I see on social media people getting into relationships literally EVERY single day? A curse, that’s how. God hasn’t been very good to me. I think I know what he thinks about me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cici1990

It doesn’t sound like OP is saying they want to settle down and get married right now, necessarily. They just want to experience a relationship and know what it feels like to be in love. I think it’s easy for those of us who have been there, some that to say it’s no big deal and to live it up while you’re young. You can experience relationships and love without having to locking yourself into something for the rest of your life (if you’re careful). I don’t think it’s a strange desire to have. However, romantic relationships are not the end all be all of life and not being in one or not ever having been in one does not make your life worthless or pointless at all.


----------



## jonty30

Bungleistic said:


> I just wish I could see what one is like for once. I have NEVER been in one. In 24 years. I’m approaching my 30’s!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to be a person that can be happy to be alone.
Women can smell a guy that will glom on to them like their lives depended on it. That's a no-go sign for a female.

Do you have a life for yourself that is enjoyable?
Do you have hobbies?
How are your domestic skills? Do you keep a clean place? Can you cook? 
Do you dress presentably? 
Are you handy?

These are important things to a female.


----------



## Bungleistic

jonty30 said:


> You have to be a person that can be happy to be alone.
> Women can smell a guy that will glom on to them like their lives depended on it. That's a no-go sign for a female.
> 
> Do you have a life for yourself that is enjoyable?
> Do you have hobbies?
> How are your domestic skills? Do you keep a clean place? Can you cook?
> Do you dress presentably?
> Are you handy?
> 
> These are important things to a female.


The reason I can’t get a girlfriend is because, well, just read the thread title again. Why I can’t get a girlfriend is TOTALLY out of my control. God wants to see me alone forever and he will go to whatever height he needs to to make sure that happens! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuietRiot

Bungleistic said:


> I want to experience what a relationship is like. I want to know why I can never have one. Everyone else gets them so easy and whenever they want. I can’t even get a woman to send me a message back. How have I been single for 24 years and yet I see on social media people getting into relationships literally EVERY single day? A curse, that’s how. God hasn’t been very good to me. I think I know what he thinks about me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who do you think is more attractive, a person who is desperate to find a relationship and experience love and feels cursed and upset because they don’t have it? Or a person who is fulfilled and happy with their life and passions and is secure in who they are, and where they are? 

Falling in love with the wrong person is much worse than being single and rockin it. Your desperation will lead you to the wrong relationship friend.


----------



## Bungleistic

Lol so I’m supposed to be happy being single and just “rock it” when I’ve never had one of any kind? Okay. Again… I HAVE NEVER HAD ONE. I can’t even put into words how easy getting into a relationship is. Literally any person could ask someone “hey you wanna be my girlfriend?” And then be in one tomorrow. Just like that, with no effort at all. It’s a prerequisite for any living person. It’s given to any living person. But that can’t happen for me. Why? Well, I think you can guess the answer….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bungleistic

No one suffers with people like I do. No one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuietRiot

Bungleistic said:


> Lol so I’m supposed to be happy being single and just “rock it” when I’ve never had one of any kind? Okay. Again… I HAVE NEVER HAD ONE. I can’t even put into words how easy getting into a relationship is. Literally any person could ask someone “hey you wanna be my girlfriend?” And then be in one tomorrow. Just like that, with no effort at all. It’s a prerequisite for any living person. It’s given to any living person. But that can’t happen for me. Why? Well, I think you can guess the answer….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess is that you’re kind of overwhelming and negative. Or did you not want a real answer?? Couldn’t tell if that was hypothetical.


----------



## jonty30

Bungleistic said:


> The reason I can’t get a girlfriend is because, well, just read the thread title again. Why I can’t get a girlfriend is TOTALLY out of my control. God wants to see me alone forever and he will go to whatever height he needs to to make sure that happens!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First, you're only 24. That's still young and you have many years ahead of you.
I know it's hard, when it seems that other guys have an easier time to closing the deal, but that's what you need to work on. 

Here's my three point plan to improving your love life.
1. Learn your domestic skills. Learn to clean, cook, laundry and being neat in nature.
2. Always be presentable. You never know when opportunity will arise. Single women are always subjecting single men to review for compatibility.
You don't want to lose an opportunity, because you weren't presentable. The male sex is the performing sex. His clothes are his plumage.
3. Create a social life you like. Within that social life, there will be single females that are looking for a man. If you find them within your social life, you'll have something in common off the bat.


----------



## Bungleistic

jonty30 said:


> First, you're only 24. That's still young and you have many years ahead of you.
> I know it's hard, when it seems that other guys have an easier time to closing the deal, but that's what you need to work on.
> 
> Here's my three point plan to improving your love life.
> 1. Learn your domestic skills. Learn to clean, cook, laundry and being neat in nature.
> 2. Always be presentable. You never know when opportunity will arise. Single women are always subjecting single men to review for compatibility.
> You don't want to lose an opportunity, because you weren't presentable. The male sex is the performing sex. His clothes are his plumage.
> 3. Create a social life you like. Within that social life, there will be single females that are looking for a man. If you find them within your social life, you'll have something in common off the bat.


But will any of that make a difference when you have a curse on you? No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bungleistic

QuietRiot said:


> My guess is that you’re kind of overwhelming and negative. Or did you not want a real answer?? Couldn’t tell if that was hypothetical.


I’m saying that I’m cursed. I’m cursed. And I’m cursed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonty30

Bungleistic said:


> The reason I can’t get a girlfriend is because, well, just read the thread title again. Why I can’t get a girlfriend is TOTALLY out of my control. God wants to see me alone forever and he will go to whatever height he needs to to make sure that happens!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should correct you. 
You're not cursed. You just aren't ready. 
You need to prepare a home life in order to be ready.


----------



## jonty30

Bungleistic said:


> But will any of that make a difference when you have a curse on you? No.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not cursed. Did you see a witch?
You need to get ready. Learn what it takes to be a good husband and then get out there and have some fun.


----------



## jonty30

Bungleistic said:


> Lol so I’m supposed to be happy being single and just “rock it” when I’ve never had one of any kind? Okay. Again… I HAVE NEVER HAD ONE. I can’t even put into words how easy getting into a relationship is. Literally any person could ask someone “hey you wanna be my girlfriend?” And then be in one tomorrow. Just like that, with no effort at all. It’s a prerequisite for any living person. It’s given to any living person. But that can’t happen for me. Why? Well, I think you can guess the answer….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Your number one job, in this area of your life, is to become somebody who can possibly be a good mate. 
You're not going to experience what you want just by existing. You have to have an adult life and you have to be happy to live on your own. 

Look at how many people here wish that a lightning bolt would strike their mate, so they can finally end their marriage.
Life isn't greener on the other sides. Relationships come with its own set of problems and neuroses.


----------



## Thisnotthat

Bungleistic said:


> I’m saying that I’m cursed. I’m cursed. And I’m cursed.


I agree with you, your cursed! Where we disagree is on who has cursed you. Your cursed because you believe your cursed. You will stay cursed until you believe otherwise.

Thus sayeth the heathen...


----------



## Blondilocks

Leave God out of it. You don't want to take responsibility for your situation so you come up with a horseshit excuse of being 'cursed'.


----------



## bobert

Bungleistic said:


> I just wish I could see what one is like for once. I have NEVER been in one. In 24 years. I’m approaching my 30’s!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not like you're 50 and still single. You really haven't been single for 24 years, unless 5 year olds date? Realistically it's less than 10 years. 

You are your own enemy here.


----------



## TBT

What do you do to put yourself out there in real life? What is your social circle like?


----------



## ConanHub

Bungleistic said:


> I’m saying that I’m cursed. I’m cursed. And I’m cursed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of shape are you in?

Do you have your own place?

Where do you work?

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Rob_1

Cici1990 said:


> doesn’t sound like OP is saying they want to settle down and get married right now, necessarily. They just want to experience a relationship


Who are they? As far as I can understand OP is one person: Him writing about his failures to have a single relationship.


----------



## Cooper

You are only "cursed" by your negativity. There are so very many resources available to you like dating sites and social clubs and life coaches and relationship councellors. 
Instead of blaming God or asking God to fix things why not help yourself?


----------



## ConanHub

I've observed a few guys that had never been with a woman and being cursed was not my first thought.


----------



## Diana7

Bungleistic said:


> The reason I can’t get a girlfriend is because, well, just read the thread title again. Why I can’t get a girlfriend is TOTALLY out of my control. God wants to see me alone forever and he will go to whatever height he needs to to make sure that happens!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's totally crazy. God isn't like that at all. No you aren't cursed.


----------



## Al_Bundy

Do the work or shut up. Life doesn't care.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Bungleistic said:


> I want to experience what a relationship is like. I want to know why I can never have one. Everyone else gets them so easy and whenever they want. I can’t even get a woman to send me a message back. How have I been single for 24 years and yet I see on social media people getting into relationships literally EVERY single day? A curse, that’s how. God hasn’t been very good to me. I think I know what he thinks about me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are three main things that can keep you from finding someone. One of those is if you're a homebody and don't leave the house and just spend all your time on the internet and don't have active hobbies and interests that get you out repeatedly seeing people. 

Another reason is if you have a bad personality, are a complainer or always down. Remember that people who have lots of friends are usually fun and entertaining to be around. 

And another reason is if you are trying to get the interest of people who are way more attractive than you, and that usually means looks but it also means other assets as well such as being interesting or well-spoken and charming. Honestly I think that's the biggest reason for failure to get someone's attention. 

Just remember that your attractiveness level is the same as those who are attracted to you, not those who aren't. But if you have a good personality and are lots of fun, that certainly can give you an advantage. 

You're only 24. It's not like you're over the hill yet. Get active and be friendly and outgoing how to get out of the house to do it and don't rely on internet dating, and good luck.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Nobody has more control over your life than you do. God gave you us brains and intends for us to use them to direct our own lives. God is not micromanaging life on Earth. Until you take responsibility and control of your own life, you will be miserable.


----------



## Trident

You're not cursed and if there even is a god he or she doesn't give a rat's ass about whether you ever get a date.

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Bungleistic

DownByTheRiver said:


> There are three main things that can keep you from finding someone. One of those is if you're a homebody and don't leave the house and just spend all your time on the internet and don't have active hobbies and interests that get you out repeatedly seeing people.
> 
> Another reason is if you have a bad personality, are a complainer or always down. Remember that people who have lots of friends are usually fun and entertaining to be around.
> 
> And another reason is if you are trying to get the interest of people who are way more attractive than you, and that usually means looks but it also means other assets as well such as being interesting or well-spoken and charming. Honestly I think that's the biggest reason for failure to get someone's attention.
> 
> Just remember that your attractiveness level is the same as those who are attracted to you, not those who aren't. But if you have a good personality and are lots of fun, that certainly can give you an advantage.
> 
> You're only 24. It's not like you're over the hill yet. Get active and be friendly and outgoing how to get out of the house to do it and don't rely on internet dating, and good luck.


I’m cursed. I’m 24 and have never had one thing with a woman. Not a relationship, not anything. If you’re cursed to be alone and never get the relationship experience while anyone else who wants it can get it with the snap of a finger, then nothing matters. Reread this paragraph and understand it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bungleistic

Trident said:


> You're not cursed and if there even is a god he or she doesn't give a rat's ass about whether you ever get a date.
> 
> You're doing it wrong.


I’m cursed. I’m 24 and have never had one thing with a woman. Not a relationship, not anything. If you’re cursed to be alone and never get the relationship experience while anyone else who wants it can get it with the snap of a finger, then nothing matters. Reread this paragraph and understand it. I’m cursed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bungleistic

DownByTheRiver said:


> Nobody has more control over your life than you do. God gave you us brains and intends for us to use them to direct our own lives. God is not micromanaging life on Earth. Until you take responsibility and control of your own life, you will be miserable.


I’m cursed. I’m 24 and have never had one thing with a woman. Not a relationship, not anything. If you’re cursed to be alone and never get the relationship experience while anyone else who wants it can get it with the snap of a finger, then nothing matters. Reread this paragraph and understand it. I’m cursed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bungleistic

Al_Bundy said:


> Do the work or shut up. Life doesn't care.


I’m cursed. I’m 24 and have never had one thing with a woman. Not a relationship, not anything. If you’re cursed to be alone and never get the relationship experience while anyone else who wants it can get it with the snap of a finger, then nothing matters. Reread this paragraph and understand it. I’m cursed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bungleistic

Diana7 said:


> That's totally crazy. God isn't like that at all. No you aren't cursed.


God very much is like that. He takes pleasure in seeing me alone. And he will continue to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bungleistic

ConanHub said:


> I've observed a few guys that had never been with a woman and being cursed was not my first thought.


I’m cursed. I’m 24 and have never had one thing with a woman. Not a relationship, not anything. If you’re cursed to be alone and never get the relationship experience while anyone else who wants it can get it with the snap of a finger, then nothing matters. Reread this paragraph and understand it. I’m cursed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Bungleistic said:


> I’m cursed. I’m 24 and have never had one thing with a woman. Not a relationship, not anything. If you’re cursed to be alone and never get the relationship experience while anyone else who wants it can get it with the snap of a finger, then nothing matters. Reread this paragraph and understand it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're only 24. And if you keep up with that defeatist attitude, it's the same as talking bad about yourself and people will just believe you are as hopeless and powerless as you say you are. I mean, it's fine to come on here and unburden yourself and get it off your chest, but exactly how many times do you think you need to repeat that same thing on one thread? People did get it the first time. If you do anything like that in real life, all you will get is pity and that won't lead to a girlfriend. So now that you've gotten it off your chest, start working to controlling your anger over it and stop feeling sorry for yourself and start looking for ways to get out and get active and improve yourself. Seriously, no one likes to be around someone who is always complaining and feeling sorry for themselves and feeling down. No girl is going to beam herself into your room. You have to get out and be social and active. Take positive steps to improve your life overall to build up your own self-esteem.


----------



## Bungleistic

DownByTheRiver said:


> You're only 24. And if you keep up with that defeatist attitude, it's the same as talking bad about yourself and people will just believe you are as hopeless and powerless as you say you are. I mean, it's fine to come on here and unburden yourself and get it off your chest, but exactly how many times do you think you need to repeat that same thing on one thread? People did get it the first time. If you do anything like that in real life, all you will get is pity and that won't lead to a girlfriend. So now that you've gotten it off your chest, start working to controlling your anger over it and stop feeling sorry for yourself and start looking for ways to get out and get active and improve yourself. Seriously, no one likes to be around someone who is always complaining and feeling sorry for themselves and feeling down. No girl is going to beam herself into your room. You have to get out and be social and active. Take positive steps to improve your life overall to build up your own self-esteem.


So obviously you don’t feel sorry me. It’s easy for someone who’s had all the things I’ve never had to tell me to sit back and suck it up and deal with it. You sound like someone who’s had everything I haven’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bungleistic

When you’re in my position, you want those things and you can’t just suck it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Bungleistic said:


> So obviously you don’t feel sorry me. It’s easy for someone who’s had all the things I’ve never had to tell me to sit back and suck it up and deal with it. You sound like someone who’s had everything I haven’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, whatever I do have, I didn't get it by wallowing in pity and blaming God and believing in God curses. That's a waste of time.


----------



## Bungleistic

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well, whatever I do have, I didn't get it by wallowing in pity and blaming God and believing in God curses. That's a waste of time.


I do believe in a curse and there’s one on me. It couldn’t be clear enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DudeInProgress




----------



## DudeInProgress

Bungleistic said:


> So obviously you don’t feel sorry me. It’s easy for someone who’s had all the things I’ve never had to tell me to sit back and suck it up and deal with it. You sound like someone who’s had everything I haven’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone who believes that others should feel sorry for them is a pathetic loser.

Don’t be a pathetic loser, take responsibility for yourself and for your life and make the changes needed to play the game effectively


----------



## MattMatt

@Bungleistic you have confused me. You said you were 24 and not in a relationship. Then you said you were nearing 30. Then you said you haven't had a relationship in 24 years.

Are you 24? Or are you nearing 30? Or haven't you been in a relationship in 24 years, which could mean that you would be much older than 30, if you had started to try to date girls at -for example- 16 you would be 40.

I think you sound depressed, therefore I would suggest a visit to a Doctor to discuss possible treatment plans.


----------



## Trident

By saying you're cursed, you're a) blaming some nonexistent entity for your problems and b) not accepting responsibility for your own failures and most importantly are c) embracing the victim mentality where you feel helpless to change anything about yourself or your life and are frozen into inaction. 

That's the problem with this whole silly "I'm cursed" rant. 

It's a learned sense of helplessness that can be turned around if you only realize that you're holding the key.


----------



## Trident

Bungleistic said:


> God very much is like that. He takes pleasure in seeing me alone. And he will continue to.


Why does god take pleasure in seeing you alone? What did you do to piss god off?

I'm an atheist, I say things like "if theres a god he can go to HELL", I never go to church I've never prayed and I'm an immoral and unethical person. 

Yet I have never had a problem getting girlfriends. 

How come?


----------



## ConanHub

Bungleistic said:


> I’m cursed. I’m 24 and have never had one thing with a woman. Not a relationship, not anything. If you’re cursed to be alone and never get the relationship experience while anyone else who wants it can get it with the snap of a finger, then nothing matters. Reread this paragraph and understand it. I’m cursed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it's funny you replied to this post but not the one where I asked you questions.

I've actually got a life so you get to quit wasting my time now.

Ba bye.


----------



## Diana7

Bungleistic said:


> I’m cursed. I’m 24 and have never had one thing with a woman. Not a relationship, not anything. If you’re cursed to be alone and never get the relationship experience while anyone else who wants it can get it with the snap of a finger, then nothing matters. Reread this paragraph and understand it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course people don't get a good relationship with the snap of a finger. Plus there are are countless single people out there.


----------



## Diana7

Bungleistic said:


> God very much is like that. He takes pleasure in seeing me alone. And he will continue to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have no idea who God is then. Maybe try actually talking to Him one day.


----------



## Bungleistic

Diana7 said:


> Of course people don't get a good relationship with the snap of a finger. Plus there are are countless single people out there.


Do you think there are countless single people out there who have never been in a relationship at 24 years old, and are virgins, and can never get the opposite sex to send them a message back, and sit back and watch literally everyone else get into relationships with ease, and so on so forth?? Because all of that is me. I bet there’s NO ONE that can say those things about themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

Bungleistic said:


> Do you think there are countless single people out there who have never been in a relationship at 24 years old, and are virgins, and can never get the opposite sex to send them a message back, and sit back and watch literally everyone else get into relationships with ease, and so on so forth?? Because all of that is me. I bet there’s NO ONE that can say those things about themselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes there are. Few get into a quality relationship with ease.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Bungleistic said:


> Do you think there are countless single people out there who have never been in a relationship at 24 years old, and are virgins, and can never get the opposite sex to send them a message back, and sit back and watch literally everyone else get into relationships with ease, and so on so forth?? Because all of that is me. I bet there’s NO ONE that can say those things about themselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why are you even here?
Are you even interested in figuring out how to improve your situation? 
Are you capable of LISTENING to other people who might know more than you?

Or are you just here to wallow in self-imposed victimhood - while refusing to take any responsibility or actions to improve your situation, or consider any guidance that might actually help you?


----------



## Bungleistic

DudeInProgress said:


> Why are you even here?
> Are you even interested in figuring out how to improve your situation?
> Are you capable of LISTENING to other people who might know more than you?
> 
> Or are you just here to wallow in self-imposed victimhood - while refusing to take any responsibility or actions to improve your situation, or consider any guidance that might actually help you?


I’m open to any advice.

Literally all I want to know is why it seems like there is a curse on me due to the fact that everyone else can get relationships and get laid on the daily while I have had neither happen once in 24 years of living. That’s the only thing I want to know. I don’t think there’s anyone else on the planet who can say those two things about themselves that I just said. There has to be a curse on me. I just want you to comprehend what I’m saying. I want to know why everyone else can get it and I can’t. Ever. Not one time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bungleistic

Diana7 said:


> Yes there are. Few get into a quality relationship with ease.


Who?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

Bungleistic said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not going to name names but of course there are others like you.


----------



## Diana7

Bungleistic said:


> I’m open to any advice.
> 
> Literally all I want to know is why it seems like there is a curse on me due to the fact that everyone else can get relationships and get laid on the daily while I have had neither happen once in 24 years of living. That’s the only thing I want to know. I don’t think there’s anyone else on the planet who can say those two things about themselves that I just said. There has to be a curse on me. I just want you to comprehend what I’m saying. I want to know why everyone else can get it and I can’t. Ever. Not one time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go back and read all the answers. You have ignored all of them.


----------



## Al_Bundy

You haven't listened to anything anyone has said. Don't cry about results you don't have from work you haven't done. People here are trying to help you but you are to busy being the victim.


----------



## Evinrude58

So you’re cursed.

I’m curious. What do you think your good qualities are, that mean you’re entitled to women’s attention, yet you cannot garner that attention only because you’re cursed?


----------



## manowar

some people like to play games


----------



## Trident

Bungleistic said:


> I’m open to any advice.


That was funny. 

Don't you have homework to do?


----------



## Cooper

OK, so you believe in curses, here's my advice. Maybe you can get the curse removed. Contact a witch doctor, or maybe a spiritual advisor, or go closer to the source and go talk with a priest or minister.

I imagine if you Google "curse removal" you will find all sorts of home remedys, like tossing chicken bones or standing on a rock in a river begging for salvation. 

Heck maybe try all of the above.


----------



## Rob_1

Cooper said:


> OK, so you believe in curses, here's my advice. Maybe you can get the curse removed. Contact a witch doctor, or maybe a spiritual advisor, or go closer to the source and go talk with a priest or minister.
> 
> I imagine if you Google "curse removal" you will find all sorts of home remedys, like tossing chicken bones or standing on a rock in a river begging for salvation.
> 
> Heck maybe try all of the above.


So far for this case the best curse removal would be acquiring a set. The bigger the better.


----------



## Trident

Cooper said:


> I imagine if you Google "curse removal" you will find all sorts of home remedys, like tossing chicken bones or standing on a rock in a river begging for salvation.


 I think it's gotta be Holy Water.


----------



## Danielle01

Bungleistic said:


> I just wish I could see what one is like for once. I have NEVER been in one. In 24 years. I’m approaching my 30’s!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Babe you’re far from your 30’s. So many things can happen in 6 years!


----------

